# Not sure what to do anymore



## Kyle20100 (Feb 13, 2016)

I’m not sure what to do or where to begin. My wife left on the 15th of January after an argument. She said she has been unhappy for month. I noticed a change in her and every time I asked her she just said there’s nothing wrong. She was unhappy with the way she looked and was just working on making herself happy. It didn’t matter how many times I told her she was beautiful she thought she was fat. I could never change her mind. Then we had the fight over a bunch of little issues we have been having and I blew up and she left with the kids. She went to Indiana that night to stay with friends and family. We have had a few fights like this before but she usually just drove around for a few hours and came home and we worked things out. Not this time. She was done and wanted nothing to do with me. After 2 days of being in Indiana I find out she has moved in with this guy she has been in contact with on Facebook and texting. She keeps telling me he had nothing to do with her leaving and not coming home. I want to believe her but I just can’t. There’s to many things pointing to this being planned. She says nothing has happened between them. But a few days before going down there that guy was posting little hit about this girl he loved and then after she was there he posted this whole thing about how much he loves her. He has a Facebook profile picture of him kissing her cheek and she’s always commenting on his posts and being all lovey dovey on Facebook but keeps telling me there just friends. I know it’s not true she just won’t admit it to me. I want to know. I keep telling her if you guys are serious just tell me so I know things are truly done and I can start to heal. She just won’t admit it. She’s telling everyone there’s nothing going on. I can’t stand it. I don’t understand why she would leave me for someone else. I provided everything for her. She didn’t have to work she had her kids with her all the time. Now she is with someone that the kids can’t even be around. She is losing her friends and family for him she is giving up her whole life for this guy. I just don’t understand why. It’s not like this guy offers anything special. He’s an ex junky with a long criminal past who can’t provide her with anything. I won’t even let the kids around him. This just doesn’t make any sense to me. What could she be thinking that she would throw her life away for a nobody? Everyone is pissed because she won’t tell anyone the truth.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

See an attourney and get the kids away from this POS.

You are their father and need to take action.

This affair has been going on for some time.

You need to file and start moving on quickly.

Cheaters lie, hide and deny. You can't believe anything from her.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

What Marc stated, and the reason she is ''vague'' is so you don't divorce her, and you remain in the wings, so when she gets this 'phase' out of her system, then you'll be there waiting for her. Please protect yourself.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Deidre* said:


> What Marc stated, and the reason she is ''vague'' is so you don't divorce her, and you remain in the wings, so when she gets this 'phase' out of her system, then you'll be there waiting for her. Please protect yourself.


Exactly!!!! She's wanting you for plan B in case her lover doesn't work out.

How's that working for you?????


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hmmm, 
Your wife suddenly starts acting weird, you have a fight, and she takes off and moves in with another man and you're wondering what to do?

I know it hurts, but your wife is a sleezy cheater. Who cares what or why--- she's LIVING with another man!

It disnt start yeaterday--- been Going on since she started acting weird. Can't you see that?

Get a lawyer, get tested for std's, get your kids NOW!

Seriously, you need an std test badly, considering who she is with based on your description.

If you don't file, you are really messing up. Your kids welfare is at stake. So sorry, you have no choice. But you will get through this and come out on top, IF you take action.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Relationship Teacher (Jan 3, 2016)

My friend,

Women that have zero self-esteem are at higher risks of cheating. You have to understand that it isn't your job to be her esteem. She is being built up by someone else right now and you can't compete with infatuation. You are trying to use logic and reason with someone on love drugs. My guess is that the reason your efforts no longer worked is because you've been competing with this person for some time now.

Forget about logic and reason right now, it won't save you from pain. Let her do what she desires. You need to focus 100% on being strong. You deserve someone that volunteers to be at your side. If she doesn't volunteer, then you WILL find someone who will. 

I am sorry that you are going through this. I've been in a very similar position. Don't be the victim here, be the victor. It is likely that she will do the same thing to this other guy.

Good Luck


----------



## Redactus (Nov 22, 2015)

Consult an attorney. Do what is best for the kids. Move on....it is over.


----------

